# perFecta ammo @ Wally World



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

Picked up a few boxes of this for $13.97/50. Made in Italy, distributed by TulAmmo.

Shoots well, no FTF or FTE. A tad dirty, but all ammo is dirty after 200 rounds.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks like a good buy


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

DUNHAMS has been selling Remington umc 9mm for 12.99 per 50 round box. And wall wart selling federal 223 55 grain for 100 count for 39.99. 

Not trying to one up you but trying to demonstrate that their are so fair deals out their for ammo last night. 

If you were to watch the movie contagion and believe that the R naught of the ebola virus was 2.6 (which is what the CDC is actually saying) and the Dallas index patient has demonstrated at least a 2. You may be concerned that you do not have enough ammo for target practice.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

115 gr. 9mm PMC Bronze @ Cabelas for 12.74 a box of 50.
Cabelas also had Winchester .22 LR ammo at 5.99 a box of 50, which is a bit steep price wise. Yet expected given the current .22LR ammo situation.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

This is why I love 9mm. I have a 50 caliber ammo can full of brass cased high quality reloadable cartridges and I'm out under $200.00.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

During the hype run on ammo the primary issues were 22 LR, 5.56mm, and 9mm in that order to me. Secondary impacts were on 7.62x51 and 45 ACP to me. The later are back to norm, 5.56/9mm are sure getting close to norm before sandyhook, but 22 is still squirely.


----------



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

From what I've read Perfecta is made by Fiocchi. They use the same name for ammo they sell in the UK. I'm not sure why they are having Tula distribute it for them here when they already have a US presence, but Fiocchi does seem to have a solid reputation.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

I've played with Perfecta ammo in the .40, .45, and .223 varieties. Great ammo for the price, and all reloadable.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I picked up 100 piece box of CCI 22LR mini-mags for $10 and was happy to get them.


----------

